# Boyfriend and other girl triggering anxiety and ibs



## shalan123 (Mar 7, 2009)

This is a big long complicated story haha so I'll make it short, well as I can...I met my boyfriend through my cousins. He's really good friends with them. He came here to live with my great aunt (my cousins' grandmother, its complicated haha), and occasionally one of my cousins come to visit. They stay with their grandmother and my boy. Well one of my cousins comes more often. I don't know her very well, as we've never lived in the same area before and never really talk. Every time she comes to visit I don't see my boyfriend at all. We texted a little but he spends all the time she's here with her. I get a little jealous naturally but it wasn't till last halloween that they all got drunk together and I find on facebook a few inappropriate pictures. One of her hugging on him, blowing on his neck, sharing a bed... I was hurt by this, that they flirt and act inappropriate together. Soo every time she comes, it leads to fighting and me being upset the whole time. Now, she's coming next weekend from wed-mon, Easter weekend. And these past few days I have been having increased symptoms. I've had bad cramps and today, diarrhea. My anxiety is increasing and every time I think about the next week I get bad butterflies and my stomach just jumps. I'm sick of it already. Any thing you guys think of that helps? I can usually manage my stomach pretty good, talk myself down when I'm having attacks. Or if my stomach is getting antsy. But now it's getting bad, and it's very very discouraging as I have been getting much better lately. I was actually thinking I was almost cured, funny huh? lol Just looking for a little added help. I have a few xanex's but I really don't want to take them







Thanks if you read this whole, drama filled post lol


----------



## Genie75 (Jun 22, 2009)

Whenever me and my bf have a fight, I always have an IBS attack. We'll be in the middle of a fight, and it will be like "I have to go to the bathroom" in the middle of the fight.


----------

